

Oracle Takes On Amazon With New Cloud Service - ssclafani
http://www.businessinsider.com/larry-ellison-just-took-on-amazon-with-a-new-cloud-service-2012-9?op=1

======
Floopsy
Larry Ellison 4 years ago: "What the hell is cloud computing?"
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FacYAI6DY0>

------
rurounijones
Good luck to them, Oracle has a major image problem to overcome before most
people I know would be happy using them as a cloud provider.

